# The Sex of Lead Characters. . .which is easier for you to write?



## HLGStrider

I'm a girl. Most of you know that by now, but I thought I should recap the fact. . .anyway. . .

Despite that I am a girl and have been told by some guys it is quite obvious by my writing that I am a girl, I prefer to write male leads. I like a male hero who in the end does heroic stuff and marries a girl who has helped him but is still a secondary character. I find it is easier to write the male in as the hero. I also prefer this in reading. 

Do you have a preference (in writing)? Which do you generally write? A male lead or a female lead? Do you find it easier to write a hero of your own sex or of the opposite? What are the advantages or disadvantages to each?


----------



## Lantarion

I think male leads are generally easier to write, because (excuse the chauvinism) men tend to be more assertive by nature; the whole of western society has been patriarchal for thousands of years, only lately has that begun to settle out towarsd equality. In many stories, most fantasy stories for example, men and women tend to become stereotypical, and in such a case women would not necessarily be strong or 'leading'. 
Whenever I've taken a stab at prose, I've written male leads. I'm male, which must have something to do with it  but I thikn its an almost universal phenomenon. 
Of course it depends _entirely_ on the context, setting, theme, plot etc. of a story what kind of lead character (if any substantial one) a writer has.. So forget everything I've said, I stand by the vague relativistic point of view.


----------



## Kementari

I think its easier to write female leads. I like to be very detailed about how the character is feeling and what there thinking and since im a girl itd be hard to say for sure what a guy would be thinking or feeling since there (obviously) very different, i would have to make alot of assumptions were as with a female character i can write exactly how id feel at a particular time/setting


----------



## HLGStrider

SNAGA! ROG! Shame on you both! Voting without posting. . .so now you know why I made votes visible. . .SO I CAN GET PEOPLE TO POST IN MY THREAD!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

I have only started writing in first person recently and I have tried both female and male parts. The truth is, I have no preference at all. Depending on the content of the book and my mood when I begin writing it, I will write either from a male or a female perspective... I haven't got any professional proofreaders for my lengthier pieces of writing though, so I have no idea which bit is more credible.

In the end, of course, there are different males and females on Earth, so I guess my male or female character might be considered an exception. However, I just think that my style is of such nature as to fit both male and female characters. Again, I haven't got any professional opinion on that, so it's just a conjecture.


----------



## greypilgrim

I wrote a short story once about a guy that could do anything...kinda like James Bond, only evil.


----------



## HLGStrider

The last thing the world needs is an evil James Bond!


----------



## Eternity

Well, I haven´t written very much, but I usually pick a female leader.

When I read books, I like it if the hero is female. In LOTR I really like Eowyn, because she´s hero, even if she is a female.


----------



## HLGStrider

I have written a book now with a female lead, and I hated it. It has some very good places and some very good points, but it took me a long time to get through and in the end I like almost everything else I have written better. 

Since then I have reverted back to a male lead and I find it is much easier for me to be interested in him. . .I think it is some sort of sex appeal. I like men because I am a woman and it helps to fall in love with a character. The girl one I found I was either writing as me and therefore she got a bit too tied down by what I would do in a situation or writing as if I were her big sister in which case I made her too whiny. Guys I write the way I would want a husband to be, and I want a very heroic husband.


----------



## Hammersmith

Good poll!

I'd honestly have to say that when writing in third person, it makes little difference to me. I always think that a good writer should be able to get inside the head of his character, whether they are male or female or neither. After all, should we not know as much as possible about the characters we create? And if so, should we not be able to transcribe our ideas about the character?
First person might be different; I haven't tried it for many years. I do find that I get nervous writing about female characters, and I tend to second guess myself as to what a reader might think of them, how accurately I'm getting through their thought processes, but generally it works out fine.


----------



## Zale

I can do either. We're not really that different, most of the time. I'd have to say that male leads are slightly easier seeing as I'm a bloke, but not significantly so.


----------



## Annaheru

Well, seeing that I write either historical fiction (historically accurate too, unlike some ), or medieval-style fantasy, I normally write about men. Primarily because most women were not involved in hunting, carousing or fighting (there are some notable exceptions), and those are the main points of interest in said society- with a little romance thrown in.
If the main focus of a story is war I find it hard to have a woman as the main character, simply because I find a warrior-lady, capable if dispatching multiple male opponents, a little over-the-top. (sorry if I sound a little chauvinistic)

Besides, accurately depicting female emotion is tough


----------



## e.Blackstar

I usually write with one guy main character and one girl, just for balance...but I don't really care either way...


----------



## Celebthôl

Im a guy, but I don't really have a favoured choise of which sex to write about, I can do both and have both male and female lead roles in my current story.


----------



## HLGStrider

An interesting related question:


Have you noticed that your favorite (or even less favorite) authors have a preference?

Tolkien, for instance, has a limited pool to choose from, he is so consumed in his major work, the Rings. However, I would say his is male.

Lewis does both pretty well.

Alexander does both but does male best. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Firawyn

I don't have a preference. I write both well, and enjoy it. 

It really depends on the story though. If it's a modern set story, I prefer to use girls, because if I understood the minds of guys today I would be one happy girl!! *grin*

With guy characters they work better for me in SciFi and historical writing. *shrug* men are a pain. *wink*


----------



## Hammersmith

Firawyn: Guys can usually be reduced to the "Hunter/Gatherer" mentality: "What do I want, how can I get it"

No matter how educated or 'different' he is, the same thought process will shine through. No in-between considering, simple chains of the two different concepts.


----------



## Firawyn

Thanks Hammersmith....I take it you're a guy? *wink* But that is a good point, I'll remember that. I currantly am writing a story that the guy is more of a flat character right now, but I'd like to make him round. I'm stil tweaking. *grin*


----------



## Zale

Hammersmith said:


> Firawyn: Guys can usually be reduced to the "Hunter/Gatherer" mentality: "What do I want, how can I get it"
> 
> No matter how educated or 'different' he is, the same thought process will shine through. No in-between considering, simple chains of the two different concepts.



In your esteemed point of view (no sarcasm intended) how do women differ?


----------



## Hammersmith

Zale said:


> In your esteemed point of view (no sarcasm intended) how do women differ?


That's a good question  
I'm going to take a risk and say that the base drive is the same, but much more hidden and much more denied


----------



## Zale

So women can also usually be reduced to the same  Denied is a LETHAL thing to say, you're right about that.

Women, we need your thoughts on this!

Also going out on a limb: more manipulative by nature?


----------



## Hammersmith

Damn it all, I think I've just stereotyped humanity  

With less profundity and more accuracy, I'll say this; in my _opinion_, men tend to take the direct route to their goal, opt for less subtlety, bulldoze the problem instead of circumnavigate it. Women will do precisely the opposite, but I suppose both genders will choose an objective and go for it. It's the method that differs. And yes, I think the latter could be seen as more manipulative, whether it actually is or not.


----------



## Firawyn

this is it, point and blank:

men will give just enough in a relationship to get sex, and women will give just enough sexual to get a relationship. Give to gain. Men and woman are oppisites, and oppisites attract, therefore just remember: If your a girl writing about a guy, think oppisite: and viceversa. *grin*


----------



## Zale

I HATE being stereotyped.

Although I fear you may be right for the majority of people. This is a bad thing


----------



## Firawyn

Well sooorrry!  LOL If you see your faults work on improving them.


----------



## HLGStrider

I think that is only true because we humans have failed to teach the last few generations of males what the purpose to sex really is. I think it comes more instinctively to females not because females are more "righteous" or "caring" or what not but because females have babies and I think, no matter how "liberated" a female is, a female always knows that she could have a baby with the man she is making love to, and if so she will be the one who has to deal with it if there isn't a relationship. In other words, a man has the ability to get out a lot faster when things get tough. A smart woman can't be cavalier about sex. 

Anyway, I may be an inexperienced female, but just from my small taste of love, I think women want sex almost as much as men do. Of course, how can we compare and contrast that? Very few of us get to be in more than our own body in our life time. 

However, I think it goes with what Hammer said earlier. Men take more direct routes. A man will come home after a long absence, see his wife, and want to make love to her. A woman will come home, see her husband, want to catch up emotionally, and then make love. Both have the same love/desire for each other (sex is a physical manifestation of love, not in all cases, but in all desirable ones), but the man will want to get right to it while the woman will want to enjoy the moment before hand. 

Similarly, I think women are more likely to take scenic routes, do things because of habit or whimsy even if they take longer, work on detail more where as a man just wants to get in, get done, get on. As a woman I sort of admire that about men. I think it is why a man and a woman make a great team.


----------



## Zale

HLGStrider said:


> I think that is only true because we humans have failed to teach the last few generations of males what the purpose to sex really is. I think it comes more instinctively to females not because females are more "righteous" or "caring" or what not but because females have babies and I think, no matter how "liberated" a female is, a female always knows that she could have a baby with the man she is making love to, and if so she will be the one who has to deal with it if there isn't a relationship. In other words, a man has the ability to get out a lot faster when things get tough. A smart woman can't be cavalier about sex.



Er, contraception? Apart from that I agree. In the general case 




> Similarly, I think women are more likely to take scenic routes, do things because of habit or whimsy even if they take longer, *work on detail more where as a man just wants to get in, get done, get on.* As a woman I sort of admire that about men. I think it is why a man and a woman make a great team.



When I do something, I do it PROPERLY. In all cases. I have a severe dose of perfectionism. That's why I only rarely post my own work on here, it's very rare that I can see something as 'finished'.

Although I do think that one of man's greatest strengths (as opposed to women's multitasking) is to be able to focus exclusively on the one task at hand and accord it all his drive.



Firawyn said:


> Well sooorrry!  LOL If you see your faults work on improving them.



This is the road to perfection. As such, I'm along it somewhere near the start


----------



## Jesse

I am a guy and I write guy roles, but there are as much female roles in my stories as there are guys.


----------



## HLGStrider

> Er, contraception? Apart from that I agree. In the general case




Any smart woman will tell you the only sure form of birth control is not having sex. Even the best still carry a chance of failing, or are hard to keep up with, and people often simply don't think. Even getting your tubes tied doesn't work 100% of the time.


----------



## L'Silinrul

I can write both quite well, while I don't have a preferance I usually end up writing as a male lead (almost entirely because my main character elsewhere is... and he consumes the vast majority of my writing/roleplay time). 

Two more authors that write good male and female roles are David Eddings and Terry Goodkind. ^_^


----------



## Wraithguard

Albeit I am young and still have ADHD, I am a decent author. While I prefer the Military Life I do however still write stuff. I can easily handle either a female or male lead. I have no preference because I see no flaw in either sex that would make bringing them and their deeds to life any more difficult.

I hope my opinion wasn't a waste of your time.


----------



## HLGStrider

I wouldn't think a flaw in either sex would make them more difficult to write. I think it is simply seeing things from what is obviously another view point. 

There are various other examples. Let's say someone of a differing ethnic background from you, who grew up with another religion, perhaps in a differing family situation, with a disability or ability you don't have. It takes more imagination. You can do it, but you have to work your way into another mind set, to think differently, and perhaps even research, definitely observe. 

The rule is "write what you know" after all. . .and I don't know much about being a guy.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Maybe you just doun't have enough brothers?  
In the little righting I've done, I like to go with a male lead.They (boys) tend to have a 'Huck Fin' way of thinking, and as they get older it changes to other things, it's up to the auther to deside what though.  But it's also fun for me to work from a girls (my) way of thinking. It makes it easer to tell your story, or maybe make a point.
It depends on how you want the story to work, problems, chalenges, love interests... that kind of stuff.


----------



## Zale

AraCelebEarwen said:


> righting



Don't take offense at this, I'm a pedant, and this is a fairly essential word for this Guild.

It's *writing*. Thank you


----------



## Wraithguard

True. I was not implying that either sex had any inherent flaws. I was merely saying that ignorance of another sex can make it more difficult. For me this isn't a liability. I am drowning in Estrogen thanks mostly to Melissa. I apologize if I made an offense to anyone.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Zale said:


> Don't take offense at this, I'm a pedant, and this is a fairly essential word for this Guild.
> 
> It's *writing*. Thank you



Thanks, I tend to suffer from a slight disabilety  I like to say that I have my mother's skills in math and my father's spelling (I'll leave it to you to figure that one out  ) So, sorry 
"Dyslexics of the world untie"


----------



## spirit

I’ve experienced with writing with both female and male character.
Last year, when I was doing my GCSE’s we had to do a small creative section for the exam. For my mock, my main character was male, but I didn’t get a very good grade for it. For the real exam, the main character was a female, and I got a much better grade! I think it’s more because easier for me to write with a female character because I can get over emotional with them (which usually gains marks), rather than with the male characters who’re usually the less emotional type. 

I also find that sometimes it’s so much easier writing about a new character than basing it on a real life character, or yourself. I found it quite easy to write that story last year because it was based on emotion, and in real life, I don’t tend to get over emotional (not in public anyway).  

Also, it’s not _only _ gender but also the age group the character falls under. My characters (the good ones) usually fit the age of about 17-20. And sometimes, someone as a side character enters whose just a kid.


----------



## ingolmo

I selected male, simply because I can understand males better, being a male myself.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Pratchett has both, but in seperate books. In the Ankh-Morpork ones, Vimes is frequently his (male) lead, but with some of his other books, the (female) witches of Lancre are the headliners.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pratchett you say? *runs to count books on shelf* um, yeah, I know that one. 

As I have had more time to think, I've found that if I have an older main character, I do best with woman, but younger people... ether works. Right now I'm working on a idea I've had... The 'hero' is a young man. *rubs inky hands together* I'm going to send him on a quest for the life of (what he thinks is) a little girl. I'm only working on the background profiles and plot so far, but this could be interesting...  Perhaps I shall have to get some new ideas from some of you...


----------



## HLGStrider

I flailed around with female lead plots for awhile, and just now returned to a male lead and my writing is picking up. My females just sort of fizzle. WHY? It's nuts.


----------



## Gúthwinë

Well for me females stay alive, its mostly the men who get killed. I am a mixed, but prefer guys because I can make myself become that guy, with the discriptions and the details, mostly point to me.


----------



## Lomin...

Well, I've only engaged one story so far, but the lead role is a girl: a tomboy admittedly. I'm writing it ala "Ice and Fire", where the perspective changes with each chapter. But the most common perspective--and the most important one--is female.

I noticed I'm the only male that choose a female lead.

I don't know if I write a female lead better than a male lead, but I enjoy it more, and, ergo, work harder at it.

I really don't have anyone in my story that's quite like me, no one that I agree with %100 of the time. Hmmm.

Anyway, it was actually kinda a major point to me that the lead role would be a girl. I just decided that I wanted it that way, and I'm glad.


----------



## HLGStrider

My male lead has gotten me to almost 120 pages (handwritten), and it looks as if it will be one of my longer works. Jonas interests me more. I'm willing to torment him more too. 

Of course, the next thing I am thinking about writing (if I ever get done with Jonas) is going to be split between a male and female lead, both getting about equal time. 

Jonas's story is worse than usual. Normally the male is my lead but there are about as many female characters as male characters. Jonas takes place in a very male environment, with only two important female characters, his adopted mother and his love interest. The adopted mother is a strong but silent, inexpressive character, and the love interest is very good but much younger than my usual female lead and so a bit timorous. 

So this is a very male driven story. Almost everything that is driven is driven by guys.


----------

